# My first dutch oven cobbler



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I attempted my first dutch oven cobbler and was very happy with how it came out. I went with Peach and added a little cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar. My only complaint is that the briquettes took too long to heat up and didn't hold heat as well as I would have liked. Consequently it took longer than expected. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you have a charcoal chimney? Like this..
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/chimney.html
They do a good job and get the charcoal hot fast. I only use Kingsford Charcoal Briquets. We might have to do a camping trip this year!! Foil cooked Brookies and peach cobbler!!?? Sounds nice!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Good tip thanks buddy! Yeah let's do it up, sounds like a good trip!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

We always use sprite an egg and cake mix makes a fluffy sweet crust.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pkred said:


> We always use sprite an egg and cake mix makes a fluffy sweet crust.


Trade that sprite for red cream and now you are talking.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

pkred said:


> We always use sprite an egg and cake mix makes a fluffy sweet crust.


Good idea, I just went with cake mix. I add some sprite/7-up and an egg next time


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > We always use sprite an egg and cake mix makes a fluffy sweet crust.
> ...


Looks like I just found the one up for camp this year thanks HUGE!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > We always use sprite an egg and cake mix makes a fluffy sweet crust.
> ...


trade that red cream for a beer, then your talking, and hopefully not making sense... 

My recipe for cobbler:

2 boxes of yellow cake mix
2 large cans of peaches
1 1/2 bottles of good beer, old english or colt .45 work fine too...
2 eggs
2tbs vanilla extract
1tbs cinnamon

Mix in a bowl the eggs, beer, cake mix, vanilla, cinnamon till mostly smooth. Drain most of the peach syrup from the cans, dump into dutch over and spread evenly over the bottom, dump cake mix over top of the peaches and spread evenly. cook 45-65 min 7-10 bricks on top and bottom, when top of the cobbler is browned, it's pretty much done, don't check too often, the steam helps bake it internally.

optional crumb topping...

one stick butter
1/2 cup flour
1/4 brown sugar

cut the butter, flour, and brown sugar, crumble over the top of the cake mix...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow i dont know how i missed this thread but im going to try some of these tomarow if i can find my dutch ovens heck if not ill just go buy some more thanks guys


----------

